# Some Bf 109's in 1/48 scale



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Its been a little while since I built a Bf 109 and decided to build some in 1/48 scale, two of these kits are from the old HobbyCraft kits and the other is being built from the excellent Hasegawa Bf 109G-14 kit.









Here you can see the airframes are now built and have been given some pre-shading on the lower surfaces.








...and here the pre-shading has been covered up.









The upper surfaces are now being painted starting with the wavy demarcation lines airbrushed on the leading edge of the wings.









Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

You're one short of a schwarm!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Fixed! One of my really old kits that's been in the kit stash for decades the Revell Bf 109G-10 has been started...so I now have a schwarm.:thumbsup:
The picture below with the red arrow pointing at the wing shows where the wing was snapped in half and mended, the part only had a mild warp in it and I attempted to gently correct it before gluing the wing halves together and it snapped...this older plastic did not have any ''give'' in it at all!
The two propellers are for the HobbyCraft and Hasegawa kits.










The upper surfaces and I.D. markings have been painted on the other Messerschmitts.

















HobbyCraft Bf 109G-6









Hasegawa Bf 109G-14









HobbyCraft Bf 109K-4 ''Frankenschmitt''









Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

You've got a good start on a postwar junkyard diorama!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

John,
My work table sure looks the part of a Luftwaffe junkyard...four Bf 109's, one Me 163, and a Fw 190F-9 adds up to a LOT of parts laying about.:thumbsup:

More in-progress pics









The drop tanks...yes I know the dents look way overdone here but after they are mounted under the fuselage the dents will hardly be noticed. I recently added oil stains and drips on the drop tanks and they are really looking the part now, the oil stains were done with oil paints and oil paints take a long time to dry so no pics of the weathered drop tanks for another day or two.









Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Decal time, three of the four 109's have their markings put on.

Below is a wartime photograph of ''yellow 18'' which is the aircraft the Hasegawa Bf 109G-14 is being modeled after. Just look at the crudely painted over former markings and the fuselage seam lines! Not very tidy looking at all for a front line Luftwaffe aircraft.








...and here is my model of ''yellow 18''









And here is the Bf 109K-4









Agentsmith


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Just for giggles, he is a pic of me at an airshow several years ago with a 1:1 scale Bf-109G. With the permission of the owner and the stunt pilot who actually flew this beauty, I described the capabilities and uses of this plane during the war to the air show attendees. Hey, if I know all this stuff, I might as well share it! :hat:


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

You are a busy boy. Going from a kette to a Schwarm so you are having some fun Building in front of you and doing very well indeed.....Cheers mark


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It's always fun to see that, while we are careful to model these things with perfect stripes and solid markings, you can see _brushstrokes _in the "18" on the real thing!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Great picture Seaview! I have never had the experience of seeing any Luftwaffe aircraft in flight and it must of been quite a sight to see the 109 in action.

Three of the 109's are getting VERY close to being finished with only airbrushing the exhaust stains, spraying the flat clear coat, and gluing the props and wheels on needing to be done.
Just a short time ago today the models were sprayed with a thinned coat of Future to even out the finish, I will wait until Tuesday before doing anymore on them so as not to leave any fingerprints on the finish.

Here are the drop tanks after the oil drips and streaks were added, I used oil paints for this. After the drop tanks have been given their flat clear coat I will use a paint brush and brush on Future to the oil streaks to restore the wet look to them.

















Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Below are the last two in-progress pictures of three of these Messerschmitts...these pictures show the exhaust stains and in the case of the K-4 the rear of the fuselage was dirtied up a bit.

The G-14









The K-4









Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

You know what would be fun? Try to simulate wipe-marks on that fuel tank, like somebody tried to wipe the oil stains off with a rag.


----------

